

Show HN: Create playlists of an artist's most played live songs - nharada
https://github.com/nharada1/festival-playlist

======
nharada
With Pitchfork and Lollapalooza coming up, I built a quick tool to search for
a set of artists and make a playlist of those band's most commonly played live
songs. Useful for when you're planning to see 10 bands you "kind of know".

Feedback is welcome. I couldn't think of a good way to integrate with Spotify
without requiring a user to input API credentials, so instead I output CSV
files which are compatible with an (unrelated) tool I found,
[http://www.ivyishere.org/](http://www.ivyishere.org/). Setlist data is
scraped from setlist.fm.

